# Rafer Alston's Contract: 5y/$21M, & Team Option for 6th



## arcade_rida (Jun 23, 2003)

*Great New Raptor Fans*

Reports have it Raptors have offered him a 5 year 21 million dollars with a team option of the 6th year. I know Link... I will soon get it for you all:yes:


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/columns/story?columnist=stein_marc&id=1835443



> Alston's contract is reportedly guaranteed for $21 million over the first five years. The Raptors, sources said, hold a club option for the sixth season which, with incentives, take that figure into the $29 million range.



BTW, I'll change your thread title to make it more obvious.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

The more am seeing this new team, the more am realizing what a genius this babcock guy is. $21 mill over 5years sounds like a pretty good steal to me


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

If this is true, his contract will likely look something like this (10% raises per annum):

y1: $3.50
y2: $3.85
y3: $4.24
y4: $4.66
y5: $5.13


----------



## arcade_rida (Jun 23, 2003)

Thank you Speedy damn your quick


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>arcade_rida</b>!
> Thank you Speedy damn your quick


Well, duh!


----------



## arcade_rida (Jun 23, 2003)

:laugh: :laugh:


----------



## :TorontoRaptors: (May 25, 2003)

S-T-E-A-L


----------



## ozzzymandius (Jun 9, 2003)

Rafer was just on the FAN !!!!

Highlights....

1. He's very excited to be back, was quite dissapointed with having been released the last time around

2. He thinks there is a lot more to his game than we've seen so far 

3. Asked 'Why come back' and he says 'I've always been very comfortable playing here and I had a lot of fan support'

4. Agrees to the contract numbers currently posted ... says he was very surprised himself and says he's going to earn every penny.


hmmm 5 years with team option on 6th makes this a much better deal.

AND when we consider his upcoming age 28 ... consider also that VC is 27 !!!


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

good news, good signing.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ozzzymandius</b>!
> 
> 
> 4. Agrees to the contract numbers currently posted ... says he was very surprised himself and says he's going to earn every penny.


currently posted- did he refer to a 21 mill guaranteed contract or the bigger one we'd heard he recieved?


----------



## ballocks (May 15, 2003)

i think this is a far more palatable deal. it leaves $1.5 mill of the MLE to pad our depth, which is marginally more than the LLE.

five years is too long, but if _does_ turn out to be too long, we hold the option on the sixth and will tear it up. if it doesn't, then it'll simply mean that we will have gotten reasonable value (at _least_) from skip.

the risk-reward balance is a little better now (imo).

peace


----------



## lucky777s (Nov 13, 2003)

I can now say that I fully support the deal.

I always liked the player, but now I can say that the contract is also acceptable.

A slight overpayment, if any.

I feel better now.


----------



## butr (Mar 23, 2004)

Ditto.


----------



## butr (Mar 23, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>ballocks</b>!
> i think this is a far more palatable deal. it leaves $1.5 mill of the MLE to pad our depth, which is marginally more than the LLE.
> 
> five years is too long, but if _does_ turn out to be too long, we hold the option on the sixth and will tear it up. if it doesn't, then it'll simply mean that we will have gotten reasonable value (at _least_) from skip.
> ...


Babcock says we have the "million dollar exception", which is now actually 1.6 mill.


----------



## lucky777s (Nov 13, 2003)

The MLE did not go up to 5.5 mill as was previously expected. The NBA did its revenue calculations and set it at 5.1.

So the LLE of 1.6 is our only real asset to sign FA's.


----------



## kirk_2003 (Jun 23, 2003)

The deal does sound much better... and hopefully BABCOCK knows what he is doing and sign someone with that LLE, that can help us... 


BTW: welcome back SKIP... :yes:


----------



## Dathomieyouhate (Jun 21, 2003)

nice pick up i predicted it of course


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

huge underpaid


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

wow babcock has already attened to 2 of our holes which GG was not able to fill in 2 years :nonono:


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>madman</b>!
> wow babcock has already attened to 2 of our holes which GG was not able to fill in 2 years :nonono:


I think Grunwald would have done much the same however. Babcock hasn't pulled any genius moves so far and he's probably thankful that GG got AD out of the way.

Babcock has been solid so far. I really think this team has a lot of character, on the court and off. Hopefully this will pay off in the long term.


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

i think he would have drafted Hoffa but not too sure about Rafer


----------



## Jermyzy (Feb 26, 2003)

According to this link, all 6 years are guaranteed

http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/news?slug=ap-raptors-alston&prov=ap&type=lgns


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Jermyzy</b>!
> According to this link, all 6 years are guaranteed
> 
> http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/news?slug=ap-raptors-alston&prov=ap&type=lgns





> Nadel said the contract is worth between $25 million and $30 million, and that all six years are guaranteed. He declined to say if there are incentives.


I hope that's not the case. We have ESPN and Yahoo/AP at odds on the details, now.

In any event, we'll know in a week.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

WHOOOO! YEAH! Let's GO! Man this just made my day!

Rafer's great, it's a great contract, and it's great that we have a really ****in solid and young lineup. It's also great that we've actually made some noise in the free agent market for once. The only signings we'd ever made before were either of non-contributing players or old players. Bout damn time!


----------



## Dathomieyouhate (Jun 21, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Budweiser_Boy</b>!
> WHOOOO! YEAH! Let's GO! Man this just made my day!
> 
> Rafer's great, it's a great contract, and it's great that we have a really ****in solid and young lineup. It's also great that we've actually made some noise in the free agent market for once. The only signings we'd ever made before were either of non-contributing players or old players. Bout damn time!


yup i agree this is why babcock is much better then glen. man who did glen sign last season? milt? lmao insteAD of rafer? that's insane. Glen sucked when it came to the free agents man didn't know what he was doing.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Dathomieyouhate</b>!
> yup i agree this is why babcock is much better then glen. man who did glen sign last season? milt? lmao insteAD of rafer? that's insane. Glen sucked when it came to the free agents man didn't know what he was doing.


Milt was Vince's choice.

Glen signed Hakeem, that was significant, but terrible.

He almost signed Rashard Lewis.
He almost signed Cuttino Mobley.

He almost kept his job. Bleh.


----------



## Dathomieyouhate (Jun 21, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>speedythief</b>!
> 
> 
> Milt was Vince's choice.
> ...


exactly almost doesn't count. glen didn't get the job done in the free agent market. and letting vince make choices is just plain stupid. He's not a gm thank god. if Vince called all the shots we would have traded bosh :dead: . Babcock does his own thing and if vince doesn't like it too bad. He'll just have to wait till the season and see we have a WAY better team then last years and he'll shut up about trade stuff.


----------



## FanOfAll8472 (Jun 28, 2003)

Like the signing (years, amount) and player. With ESPN and Yahoo saying all 6 years are guaranteed, I doubt the initial link was correct, but hey, who knows?

I just hope, if we make the playoffs, Skip doesn't pull that disappearing act he pulled with the Heat.


----------



## -James- (Apr 27, 2004)

not like rashard and cuttino are even that great. they are big time under achievers.


----------



## Dathomieyouhate (Jun 21, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>FanOfAll8472</b>!
> 
> I just hope, if we make the playoffs, Skip doesn't pull that disappearing act he pulled with the Heat.



That happens to alot of players. Rafer will come back stronger because of it. It's not like your going to tear things up in your first playoffs. ie vince =/ lol


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Dathomieyouhate</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> That happens to alot of players. Rafer will come back stronger because of it. It's not like your going to tear things up in your first playoffs. ie vince =/ lol


A couple of his teammates did...


----------



## -James- (Apr 27, 2004)

ie dwyane wade... thats one. who's the other??


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Lamar Odom? I'm too lazy to check stats but I'm pretty sure he had a good playoffs. How did CB4 do, too?


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Whatever... i'm sure Alson would do much better in the playoffs with a starting role.


----------



## Dathomieyouhate (Jun 21, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>jae05</b>!
> ie dwyane wade... thats one. who's the other??


not everyone. lol rafer will be better in the 2005 playoffs


----------



## -James- (Apr 27, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Budweiser_Boy</b>!
> Lamar Odom? I'm too lazy to check stats but I'm pretty sure he had a good playoffs. How did CB4 do, too?


ill giv u odom but im pretty sure caron (bosh is cb4) struggled.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>jae05</b>!
> 
> 
> ill giv u odom but im pretty sure caron (bosh is cb4) struggled.


All right then... that's a couple right there.


----------



## -James- (Apr 27, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Budweiser_Boy</b>!
> 
> 
> All right then... that's a couple right there.


ok, u got me this time lol :wait:


----------



## JL2002 (Nov 30, 2003)

Carlos Arroyo re-sign with Jazz, 4 year 16mil....who u rather have? Rafer Alston or Carlos Arroyo? which make about the same money....almost, not counting the 6th yr team option.....Rafer makes around 4.2mil/year, and Arroyo makes 4mil/year


----------



## dork (Mar 21, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>JL2002</b>!
> Carlos Arroyo re-sign with Jazz, 4 year 16mil....who u rather have? Rafer Alston or Carlos Arroyo? which make about the same money....almost, not counting the 6th yr team option.....Rafer makes around 4.2mil/year, and Arroyo makes 4mil/year



Carlos Arroyo woulda stayed with Utah even if we offerd a little more.. He probably feels an obligation to stay in Utah and he plays good in sloans system..


----------



## McFurious (Mar 25, 2004)

Im hearing a different amount from the TSN webite.

"Free agent point guard Rafer Alston signed a six-year contract worth up to $30 million US with the Toronto Raptors, his agent said Wednesday."

http://www.tsn.ca/nba/news_story.asp?id=90328


----------



## dork (Mar 21, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>McFurious</b>!
> Im hearing a different amount from the TSN webite.
> 
> "Free agent point guard Rafer Alston signed a six-year contract worth up to $30 million US with the Toronto Raptors, his agent said Wednesday."
> ...


keyword, "up to 30 million"....It could be for less..


----------



## FanOfAll8472 (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>JL2002</b>!
> Carlos Arroyo re-sign with Jazz, 4 year 16mil....who u rather have? Rafer Alston or Carlos Arroyo? which make about the same money....almost, not counting the 6th yr team option.....Rafer makes around 4.2mil/year, and Arroyo makes 4mil/year


If we got the same contracts, I'd take Arroyo. Steadier, more "pure", better passer, but lacks the same 3 point shot that Rafer has the same PR. I'm thinking to get Arroyo away from UTH, however, we'd need to offer him around what Alston got, so I'll take Rafer.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

Gor equal contracts i think i go with Rafer. I think Carlos really flourished because of Sloan's system. Rafer has better length, better shooting, better defense and better experience. Obviously I'd take the 4 years for 16 mill but that's the reward from building a character team, it has to start somewhere. Rafer has the desire and the basketball intelligence to prosper with the Raptors. In turn, if he runs the team in the right direction, he's going to sell plenty of tickets and jerseys for the raps.


----------



## djmyte (Jun 10, 2002)

Brief and favourable scouting report on Rafer from this past season...

http://hoopshype.com/players/rafer_alston.htm


If he has improved his defense and overall game like people are saying, the signing may not be as bad as first thought.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

i was happy b4 wen every1 was moaning now we have more money to spend raps starting line up at the mo

PG - ALSTON
SG- CARTER
SF- ROSE
PF- BOSH
C- HOFFA

:rbanana: :banana: :vbanana: :bbanana: :rbanana: :banana: :vbanana: :bbanana: :rbanana: :banana: :vbanana: :bbanana: :rbanana: :banana: :vbanana: :bbanana

and with the additiobn of alston it takes some of the pressure off vince because he also can draw fans to the seats and be marketed!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## The Mad Viking (Jun 12, 2003)

Alston > Arroyo.


----------



## kirk_2003 (Jun 23, 2003)

ALSTON = FISHER
ALSTON < HUDSON


----------



## CrookedJ (May 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>kirk_2003</b>!
> ALSTON = FISHER
> ALSTON < HUDSON


Hudson has injury questions though, which is why his deal is smaller with more incentives, so they don't have to pay as much if he's out half the year.


----------



## -James- (Apr 27, 2004)

remember how everyone got on carter for being out for two weeks with an ankle sprian (which is a lot btw), hudson was out all season... think about it... :yes:


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>kirk_2003</b>!
> ALSTON = FISHER
> ALSTON < HUDSON


what? Fisher is not even a real PG. he wasn't counted on being the playmaker for the Lakers. it was mostly Shaq and Kobe who dictated the offense. 

Fisher's main jobs were to be a 3point threat and be a good perimeter defender.


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

I love Alston coming back to Toronto, but 5/6 years is too long for a 28 year old point guard.

I realize that because he came into the league late he will peak at a later age than most players, but still. I would have absolutely love this deal if it were a year or two shorter. Alston was supposedly extremly shocked by this deal.

And it said on the Sun its a 6 year/25-30 million deal. Hopefully it's not 30 million.


----------

